# Wed 18th/ thurs 19th/ fri 20th feb reading / Berkshire area



## PhilTheFragger (Feb 15, 2015)

Messed up the date on the first post.

Daughter is on a 3 day course at Reading Uni on wed/thu/fri this week , between 9-4pm daily, I'm designated taxi dude.

Looking for anyone within easy reach of Reading who can accommodate a guest on any/ all of these days.

Thanks in advance


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Feb 15, 2015)

Playing with TXL at Camberley on Wednesday

Jeez this forum just works don't it


----------



## TXL (Feb 15, 2015)

PhilTheFragger said:



			Playing with TXL at Camberley on Wednesday

Jeez this forum just works don't it 

Click to expand...

Sorted by PM 'cos someone "pulled" the original thread


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Feb 15, 2015)

TXL said:



			Sorted by PM 'cos someone "pulled" the original thread 

Click to expand...

Guilty, got the dates wrong
So call me a wombat


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Feb 16, 2015)

Still available Thursday or Friday this week, anyone within a 20 mile (ish) radius of Reading got space for a guest?


----------



## Paperboy (Feb 16, 2015)

I can offer you a game on the Thursday but about 30 minutes past Camberley.  Let me know if that's any good mate.


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Feb 17, 2015)

That's great
PM sent 

Anyone around Friday?


----------



## TXL (Feb 17, 2015)

Phil,

You will get to see the work that has been done on the par 3 holes tomorrow:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1oAWcKALvBI&feature=youtu.be    Bunkers will not be in play until April though.

If your search for Camberley Heath and Graeme Roberts there are quite a few time lapse clips that show what they have been up to over the last couple of months.


----------



## Paperboy (Feb 17, 2015)

If anyone else wants to join Phil and myself on Thursday at Royal Winchester. I can sign two more people in if anyone is interested.

Think Phil is arriving sometime around 10. Just post on here or send me a PM :thup:

EDIT, not now playing as the weather will be against us, will rearrange


----------



## TXL (Feb 18, 2015)

"That's a par!"   should be PhilTheFragger's new forum name (might upset one or two though) 

Thanks for the entertaining game today guys, as always, a lot of fun.   

BUT ..... Fragger off 19, never!  Unless he is of 12 at Blackmoor, I think we may as well all stay in the bar   (PM on it's way to Richart!)


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Feb 18, 2015)

I only had 7 pars plus a 5 for 3 on SI 1 

What a lovely day today at Camberley Heath and many thanks to TXL for being the perfect host

Tis true to say I certainly rode my luck today, 
It sort of went a bit like this
hole 1 ,  Tee shot OOB left into the practice area,would have made par with provo ...Blob (here we go)
Hole 2 (actually the 3rd due to course work) sliced tee shot into trees right, 2nd shot hit tree , third shot a 90 degree dink onto fairway, 4th shot a nice 5 iron about 15 yards short of the green, 5 th shot, chip in for a par and 3 points (Imurg started crying at this point)

Things then settled and I played some half decent golf for 21 points off the front 9, TXL 17, Imurg 16 CVG 13.

Back 9 got off to a slow start with only 3 points from the first 3 holes including a classic on the 12th.  Drive hit a 12 inch tall wooden post about 30 yards in front of the tee box, ricochet and hit my bag which was at the side of the tee and stopped on the path. they very kindly let me have a free drop onto the tee box so i was still on the tee for my 4th shot= BLOB
after that got some rhythm back and ended with 16 for the back 9, so end scores were CVG 28, Imurg 29, TXL 31, and 37 for moi (with 2 blobs HA HA)

its a lovely course and when the work is done it will be in great shape , look forward to playing there again.


----------



## richart (Feb 18, 2015)

TXL said:



			"That's a par!"   should be PhilTheFragger's new forum name (might upset one or two though) 

Thanks for the entertaining game today guys, as always, a lot of fun.   

BUT ..... Fragger off 19, never!  Unless he is of 12 at Blackmoor, I think we may as well all stay in the bar   (PM on it's way to Richart!)
		
Click to expand...

 Will put him out with Smiffy. That will ruin his game.


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Feb 18, 2015)

richart said:



			Will put him out with Smiffy. That will ruin his game.

Click to expand...

His white troos will blind me


----------

